# BeeHives in a winter setting



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Beesource member shinbone shared this image of winter beekeeping in April of 2016. You will need to contact him directly for permissions. Not the blue skies you asked for but he might have others.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Pm Yukon Jeff. He’s got hives overlooking the Yukon river, he might have some good ones


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a winter scene no blue sky but alot of snow for my area !!!


----------



## SaveOurBees (May 17, 2020)

Hi Dan, great idea. I cant offer a photo but would love to see the article when it's published. I just finished producing a video on wintering hives in Australia, not sure if it's anything you can use as a reference though.

Thanks
Emmanuel


----------



## treehousehoney (Jul 22, 2018)

Home Apiary in New Hampshire. December 2020


----------



## treehousehoney (Jul 22, 2018)

One of my outyards in Middleton, NH. December 2020


----------

